

"I just open sourced my DNA" - dgellow
https://twitter.com/ghoseb/status/477330544942800896

======
dekhn
You really just uploaded a limited patch file against a much larger project,
and the results wouldn't compile or do anything interesting.

Technically, it's just a limited set of variants-- if you really want to open
source your DNA, please get a whole genome sequence (it's about $5-10K right
now) and upload the BAM files to PGP. That is more valuable, scientifically
speaking, than just a variant file because there is a lot of data reduction
going from the full readset to a variants file. In particular, we don't know
if they called your positions correctly, we don't know much about your genomic
rearrangements (indels etc) because this is a 23&Me microarray (you didn't get
their exome or WGS product, right?) and those are really limited in their
utility.

